# Limb bolts on a Switchback XT



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

*safely back them out*

you should be able to back them out 5 full turns safely.
crank it up then trun one limb 1 full trun then the other limb
repeating this untill you get your 5 full truns do not go more
then the 5 turns


----------



## EMS_Scout (Feb 4, 2007)

*limb bolts*

5 turns should be about max I wouldn't shoot it at less then 10lbs under max. You can not take apart a Mathews by unscrewing the limb bolts!! It will fly apart! Be carefull and safe.


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

On the Switchback XT because of the new coarse limb bolts, you do NOT turn out more than 2 1/2 turns. 2 1/2 turns will be 10 lbs. down from the maxed out weight.

You can turn it out 5 turns to put it in the press, but you do NOT shoot it with that many turns out.


----------



## BigTexHunter (Jul 22, 2006)

5 Turns Is Correct It Is On Matthews Website.


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

You are wrong sir. There are a few people over there who don't pay any attention to what the Mathew's techs say and then tell people you can turn them out 5 turns as was done previously; but those people don't know they changed to a coarse limb bolt on the XT.

The Mathew's techs say 2 1/2 turns on the XT for shooting ,and just recently recommended 5 turns ONLY when you put it in the press.

If you don't believe me, go to the Mathew's Forum and ask Bob Jenkins or one of the other techs.


----------

